# Linux could have been bigger than Windows today



## iinfi (Sep 27, 2005)

> Linus Torvalds, in 1991 rewrote the Minix (edited) Operating System and it was later called as Linux. Only 2% of the current Linux kernel is written by Trovalds, but still he is the ultimate authority on what new code is incorporated into Lunix. Linux is an open source operating system and its code can be obtained and modified as per the userâ€™s requirement. Developers all over the world started working on the Linux kernel and thus Linux started spreading. Business houses started changing the code as per their requirement and some started making their own distros. Companies like Red Hat, Debian, Mandrake, SuSe etc. have their own distributions of Linux and users have the flexibility of choosing from a wide array of products. Linux today is widely used desktops, palmtops, and servers and even in supercomputers.
> 
> Microsoft, founded by Bill Gates and Paul Allen in 1975, has been working on operating systems for a long-long time. Right from the time MS-DOS was introduced till Windows XP or Windows Server 2003, Microsoft has been working to build a single stable platform and always worked hard on the user-friendliness of any product they make.(I am not going much in to the security holes in the OS) Thatâ€™s the reason it is the market leader and an estimated 90% of the desktop personal computers run on Windows.
> 
> ...


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 27, 2005)

Each and every bit of wht u wrote is correct....jsut eliminate these lines
Thatâ€™s the reason Linux movement is very slow, even though its gaining popularity


----------



## desertwind (Sep 27, 2005)

Source ????
Author ????


----------



## srijit (Sep 28, 2005)

yeah... pls specify the source if you are quoting from someplace.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 28, 2005)

anyway great hearing that !


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 28, 2005)

I just dont understand why Linux people _always_ looks Windows as a competitor ... There are more of them .. Mac .. good old Unix .. Solaris .. (all based on Unix) .. Netware .. Why compete with Windows only ..? 


> Linux fans might disagree with me on this count, but it has to be accepted that Linux is still a nightmare for an average user. As I earlier said, there are countless companies working on different distros of Linux and several thousand developers who are striving to make their product big. On any day Linux developers far outnumber the developers working on the Windows platform.


I would like to comment on it .. For a starter, learnind Dos is also a nightmare so its the usablility of the system that has more significance .. Lack of support for hardware is a bigger problem .. And finding support (help) is another .. 
Some of the things that I dont like in Linux are .. 
Distros .. Yeah .. if you need to upgrade, download the distro .. or get it from some cds .. thats the worst thing .. most of the versions are release within 5 or 7 months so if you need to upgrade from say Suse 9.1 to 9.3, you need the whole dvd .. this sucks .. 
You will never find out what went wrong if you screw up something .. Programs are installed in such a way that its *hell* difficult to manage .. Unix users might find it easy , but I feel its cr@p .. 
.. ... ....

Anyways .. My point is .. if Linux is to _surpass_ (ewww) "Windoze" , it can _not_ depend solely on being Open Source and free ..


----------



## iinfi (Sep 28, 2005)

hey 
sorry guys!!! i wrote it. it is purely my opinion. the stats i got it from the net and the final opinion _(Linux could have been bigger than Windows today)_ is my own.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 28, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I just dont understand why Linux people _always_ looks Windows as a competitor ... There are more of them .. Mac .. good old Unix .. Solaris .. (all based on Unix) .. Netware .. Why compete with Windows only ..?
> 
> 
> > Linux fans might disagree with me on this count, but it has to be accepted that Linux is still a nightmare for an average user. As I earlier said, there are countless companies working on different distros of Linux and several thousand developers who are striving to make their product big. On any day Linux developers far outnumber the developers working on the Windows platform.
> ...



*Linux hardcore users are a cult man!We love the stability of Linux,we hate M$ ,its owner's ethics and his cheeky beeky OS flooded with loads of virus!*


----------



## srijit (Sep 28, 2005)

^^^ if only that were the case, it would have been ok. windows *spreads* virii. and that slows down the net


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 28, 2005)

srijit said:
			
		

> ^^^ if only that were the case, it would have been ok. windows *spreads* virii. and that slows down the net



M$ culprit :-l


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 28, 2005)

i agree with batty at a point = distros r a problem to update


----------



## mystic_hunter (Sep 28, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> it_waaznt_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 28, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> hey   Windows deserve the position it enjoys today....



gota agree


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 28, 2005)

prakash karela said:
			
		

> Linux hardcore users are a cult man!We love the stability of Linux,we hate M$ ,its owner's ethics and his cheeky beeky OS flooded with loads of virus!



Cult you say .. Tell me .. Do we buy software to run our hardware or we buy hardware to get our software run ..? If you need to have internet access on your Linux system, You need to get an external model (which isnt cheaply available) .. Most of the printers and tv tuner cards do not work with Linux .. 

And not falling into arguement, you say you hate MS cauz of "owner's ethics" .. Do you remember that Linus Torvalds v/s Andrew Tenenbaum which argues that Linus altered Tenenbaum's Minix code to create Linux ..?


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 28, 2005)

> Linus Torvalds, in 1991 rewrote the UNIX Operating System and it was later called as Linux



change this first


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 29, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> If you need to have internet access on your Linux system, You need to get an external model



geezz linux supports only MODEMS? and that too ONLY external?


----------



## __Virus__ (Sep 29, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Do you remember that Linus Torvalds v/s Andrew Tenenbaum which argues that Linus altered Tenenbaum's Minix code to create Linux ..?



*people.fluidsignal.com/~luferbu/misc/Linus_vs_Tanenbaum.html

minix...a dead mans grave....not even a bit of wht LINUX is


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 29, 2005)

Hahah .. Infact later Tenenbaum accepted Linux wasnt built on Minix after that Ken Brown affair .. 
Lemme find the link for you .. 


> Thus, of course, Linus didn't sit down in a vacuum and suddenly type in the Linux source code. He had my book, was running MINIX, and undoubtedly knew the history (since it is in my book). But the code was his. The proof of this is that he messed the design up. MINIX is a nice, modular microkernel system, with the memory manager and file system running as user-space processes.
> .. ...
> 
> The first version of Linux was like a time machine. It went back to a system worse than what he already had on his desk. Of course, he was just a kid and didn't know better (although if he had paid better attention in class he should have), but producing a system that was fundamentally different from the base he started with seems pretty good proof that it was a redesign.



Link .. 

Damn .. I feel like arguing .. I aint gonna post any anti Linux post in this thread  ..


----------



## sba (Sep 29, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Cult you say .. Tell me .. Do we buy software to run our hardware or we buy hardware to get our software run ..?


**Raises Hand**
I try to buy hardware based on its Linux compatibility. I recently dropped the idea of buying a HP scanner cos it was not supported by SANE instead I am going to buy a Microtek which has "good" support with SANE. I bought my external modem when I needed to access internet just b'cos I wanted it to work on Linux. Buying hardware with closed eyes and then cursing an OS for not providing drivers is silly. I did make such a mistake long ago by buying a Motorola SM56 based modem and it was horrible finding drivers for it that worked even on WinXP. I learnt my lesson and now I always check out a hardware's Linux compatibilty. We, the users, will have to reject hardware if it is not supported by our favourite OS (in my case Linux). Then only will the manufacturers give heed to us. You are paying for your hardware then why remain shackled with an OS that you don't like just cos the manufacturer thinks that you are a minority. Go for the alternate manufacturer and hit them where it hits the most.

As far as updating the distro is concerned, I seriously don't understand the problem. If you want new features...go and update. On the other hand if a distro suffices your needs then why run behind numbers? Just stay with the thing that works for you...


----------



## praka123 (Sep 29, 2005)

Anyway Linux is here to stay AND Linux users are increasing only.Billi's OS most of u 
r using r pirated isn't?he made us to think hardware made are for M$ only.internal modems are winmodems,it needs software flow control,while external modems are the REAL modems.

............And not falling into arguement, you say you hate MS cauz of "owner's ethics" .. Do you remember that Linus Torvalds v/s Andrew Tenenbaum which argues that Linus altered Tenenbaum's Minix code to create Linux ..?..........
 Infact windows OS is a HAck of OS/2 ?
*www.os2bbs.com/os2news/OS2Warp.html
i red somwhere only 2% of linus's  code are there in today's Linux kernel.
Bill gates wants a monopoly OS.his ethics are to eliminate anything on the way of his OS.Linux is doing nothing against his OS.He and his company are responsible for putting patent warfare on Linux.
most of these guys are born and broughtup with "pirated" windows OS.that's why they are single sided.
thinging only single sided.


----------



## mystic_hunter (Sep 29, 2005)

*encapsulate*



> it_waaznt_me wrote:
> Cult you say .. Tell me .. Do we buy software to run our hardware or we buy hardware to get our software run ..?



Open source doesnt mean that u cannot sell ur software and always remember "The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."


----------



## akshar (Sep 29, 2005)

*You are right.*

Aim of Linux should not be to beat Windows or microsoft. Aim of Linux should be to create it's own standards as far as OS are concerned. Secondly there should exist atleast one giant company which can put in lots of money for the development of Linux and to take it to the mass.

Unless and untill Linux gets the level of user friendliness that windows has gained it is very difficult for it to reach the mass. You get linux for free thts true but what about the support that is specifically created for ordinary users?

Visit microsoft.com and visit any site on Linux. You will find the difference. The difference between Linux and Microsoft (one is OS other is a company) is that Microsoft is ever ready to define the future where as Linux accepts the challenges as they come to it.


----------



## mystic_hunter (Sep 29, 2005)

hey dude rise up to the linux level and see....how much more u can learn....y should linux come down to our levels?


----------



## aceman (Sep 29, 2005)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> Each and every bit of wht u wrote is correct....jsut eliminate these lines
> That’s the reason Linux movement is very slow, even though its gaining popularity



               It all depends on what U want, the ablity to write a differnt linux is One of its selling points........for example we wanted a linux only for storage applications like NAS,SAN,ISCSI....etc ( running on a power G5) ....since nothing in the open market was able to match our spec we wrote our own Linux OS due to be released in a few months and here in lies the power of Linux, not everybody wants a desktop OS, what we want is OS which can be tailored to ones needs  and thus many companies (including ours) will develop different versions to suit our own needs.
                            also do note that  Linux manynot have much of a penetration  in the X86 segment , but look at the embedded systems sector , Embedded linux and RTLINUX is some of the most popular OS for the embedded sector and in Embedded N/W domain like ours the only OS we run is Linux ( WIN CE Sucks,actually it Sucks a lot)...............thus popularity is a relative term.
                     Linux may or maynot be popular in the desktop segment but look at other cores like ARM,PPC...etc Windows will be no where to be seen.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 29, 2005)

mystic_hunter said:
			
		

> Open source doesnt mean that u cannot sell ur software and always remember "The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources."


I dont see what you meant by that .. I never say anything about Open Source's nature or something .. 

With akshar's reference, I would like to remind that Linux was written _in protest_ of commercial nature of Unix and not Windows .. It was a sign of liberation for programmers from commercial installations of Unix .. They never had any idea that it will extend to desktops .. You should read the early newsgroups postings ... 
This anti Microsoft feeling come only when Linux started to touch the desktop boundaries .. The only competitor .. Windows .. So how to down them .. ? Just aim at their "inethical policies and ethics" ... 



			
				mystic_hunter said:
			
		

> hey dude rise up to the linux level and see....how much more u can learn....y should linux come down to our levels?


Thats the sole reason that Linux is _still_ considered a "geek's stuff" .. Normal home desktop users do not know what Linux is and hence find it not interesting .. I remember in software engineering the first thing we were taught is "Programmers are not users and Users are not programmers" .. If a user wont find  a program easy to use, he will dump it .. As easy as that ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 30, 2005)

prakash kerala said:
			
		

> Anyway Linux is here to stay AND Linux users are increasing only.Billi's OS most of u r using r pirated isn't?he made us to think hardware made are for M$ only.internal modems are winmodems,it needs software flow control,while external modems are the REAL modems.


Yes .. Linux is here to stay .. But if it is here to stay, it will have to make *many* changes .. I dont understand your logic about winmodems being software flow controlled .. So dont they perform their job ..? Mind you .. I've been using this modem for six whole years and it does give great performance to me .. I do not see any logic in buying hardware only because the software doesnt support my existing one ... If it was for a real performance gain, I'dve considered but there is none ... so out of question .. 



> Infact windows OS is a HAck of OS/2 ?
> *www.os2bbs.com/os2news/OS2Warp.html


Hehe .. Read the page thoroughly .. 



> i red somwhere only 2% of linus's  code are there in today's Linux kernel.
> Bill gates wants a monopoly OS.his ethics are to eliminate anything on the way of his OS.Linux is doing nothing against his OS.He and his company are responsible for putting patent warfare on Linux.
> most of these guys are born and broughtup with "pirated" windows OS.that's why they are single sided.
> thinging only single sided.


You read it just here .. On the first post .. 

Now come to ethics .. I have argued this *many* times  .. Tell me .. If you were the head of Microsoft, what wouldve you not done to make it to the top ..? You wouldve done everything to compete .. This is business .. You want your car to look better than anyone else . .. I dont see any wrong in that .. 

I am *not* single sided .. I do have an installation of Suse on my system .. But I dont go and brag saying that I use Suse because I hate Microsoft and their ethics  .. I use Suse because I like learning new things ..


----------



## sba (Sep 30, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Normal home desktop users do not know what Linux is and hence find it not interesting ..  .. If a user wont find  a program easy to use, he will dump it .. As easy as that ..


Normal home desktop users do not know what Linux is...not because it has major flaws with its usability but because they have never been a Linux desktop. An average user would at the most need web surfing, write a few documents, listen to his/her MP3s and chat with a few friends. Now let me give you a situation where you are given a PC with Ubuntu/SUSE pre-installed with all such things working, would they not adapt? Of course they will. Will the user find typing in OpenOffice difficult then Word or will he/she find Amarok/Rhythmbox sound any different then WMP? This is not the case. The average joe doesn't want to migrate not because Linux is tough but because that is how he has been living for so long. He is simply too lazy to budge. Here is a message from a user on LUGD mailing list



> in one sense, it is easier for people to migrate if they are given no
> choice (i know it sounds autocratic, but that's what worked for us. We
> did not want pirated software for legal reasons, and we couldn't afford
> licensed copies. now, the general users don't even ask for windows)


^ that statement is true for everyone. today Windows is stuck into a user's throat with a long stick and then told to him that this is what you have to live with. people go out and buy an assembeled system and they are given no choice but Windows. If same thing starts to happen with Linux then I can give you a 100% guarantee that no user would ever complaint about Linux not being user friendly. That is just not true...


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 30, 2005)

sba said:
			
		

> An average user would at the most need web surfing, write a few documents, listen to his/her MP3s and chat with a few friends


Thats my whole point .. For a normal desktop computer, Dial up is the most common interface for Internet .. which unfortunately Linux donot support internal modems .. You will consider this a bit hyped up, but this is the sole reason I sacrifice my Linux partition whenever I need hard disk space .. The support for printers is another one .. 

And yeah .. Acer started giving Linux preinstalled on their laptops to cut prices, but they started getting toooo many complains about people getting problems in using it .. and they did not have any support professionals who would take Linux troubleshooting .. They came back to WinXP again .. 

I am saying it again and again .. read my first reply in the thread .. there is nothing wrong in being complex .. If you sit on W2k3 server, you will find that it too has got great customization and power but you cannot use it as a desktop system .. Because its not written for that use .. 
The very roots of Linux are from Unix which was *not* written for desktop use .. And if they have to embrace this field, they will have to shed that geeky image ..


----------



## sba (Sep 30, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I do not see any logic in buying hardware only because the software doesnt support my existing one ... If it was for a real performance gain, I'dve considered but there is none ... so out of question ..


Ok then consider this hypothetical situation where these Winmodems that you are so fond of didn't work on Windows and rather worked excellently under Linux. What if Windows supported only external modem and not internal. What would you do? Would you still buy the internal modem and hit your head with it or go out and buy an external one? Providing drivers for a hardware that work on a particular OS is a duty of the hardware manufacturer and not of OS. If a manufacturer doesn't want to support your needs why should you support him financially and tap him on his back that he is doing a great job???



> Now come to ethics .. I have argued this *many* times  .. Tell me .. If you were the head of Microsoft, what wouldve you not done to make it to the top ..? You wouldve done everything to compete .. This is business .. You want your car to look better than anyone else . .. I dont see any wrong in that ..


Of course there is nothing wrong in it but that is not the *only* thing MS is doing. They force PC manufacturers to pre-install its OS on their PCs in lieu of discounts. They pay rival companies to throw patent law suites on companies they want out of their way. This is unethical and that is what everyone talks about. If everyone thinks "i m not effected by it" then there will be time when you *will* be effected by it. Doing business doesn't mean uprooting competition by unethical ways. Let me give you an example the way you did. Imagine there is a huge hotel and you own a small eating place near it. People visit your place often b'cos of your cordial service and excellent dishes but your place is not very beautiful. What happens? The big hotel owner doesn't like you. He uses his money power and stops your supplies by forcing your suppliers to either supply the raw material to him or to you. Additionally he makes lots of govt. agencies to work against you. You would like all this? After all the hotel owner is just doing business or is it business at all??? Think about it...



> I am *not* single sided .. I do have an installation of Suse on my system .. But I dont go and brag saying that I use Suse because I hate Microsoft and their ethics  .. I use Suse because I like learning new things ..


No one is bragging. That is just how a few people feel about Microsoft. That is our opinion...you are free you have your own.


----------



## sba (Sep 30, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> And yeah .. Acer started giving Linux preinstalled on their laptops to cut prices, but they started getting toooo many complains about people getting problems in using it .. and they did not have any support professionals who would take Linux troubleshooting .. They came back to WinXP again ..


You gotta be kidding me when you talk about Acer. Tell me truthfully...do you have any idea that which distro was being preinstalled by Acer on its laptops and what were its features?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 30, 2005)

Ah .. Sadly this is turning into another debate .. But go ahead .. 



> Ok then consider this hypothetical situation where these Winmodems that you are so fond of didn't work on Windows and rather worked excellently under Linux. What if Windows supported only external modem and not internal. What would you do? Would you still buy the internal modem and hit your head with it or go out and buy an external one? Providing drivers for a hardware that work on a particular OS is a duty of the hardware manufacturer and not of OS. If a manufacturer doesn't want to support your needs why should you support him financially and tap him on his back that he is doing a great job???


No sir, demand determine the price .. Internal modems are cheap because they are sold much .. and they are sold becuase there is software to run it .. Your logic wouldve worked if internal modems were invented after Linux arrived .. But its the other way round .. Linux arrived after modems ... so it was the job of coders to support it in their systems .. The excellent support people tell me that as winmodems use software data flow control, it cannot be implemented in Linux or whatever .. And let me tell you ... if external modems were the only supported by Windows, their price wouldve been much lower than what it is now ..



> Imagine there is a huge hotel and you own a small eating place near it. People visit your place often b'cos of your cordial service and excellent dishes but your place is not very beautiful. What happens? The big hotel owner doesn't like you. He uses his money power and stops your supplies by forcing your suppliers to either supply the raw material to him or to you. Additionally he makes lots of govt. agencies to work against you. You would like all this? After all the hotel owner is just doing business or is it business at all??? Think about it...


Excellent example .. But we are here debating not as the hotel owners but as their customers .. The customer will go where they will find their needs getting fulfilled ..If the big hotel owner is fulfiling them, why not .. And just tell me .. Do we *ever* consider the ethics or their policies before going to say a hotel or a restaurant ..? We do what concerns us ..

[Edit]You posted while I was replying .. Yupp I screwed up there .. I think it was Zenith and not Acer .. And with all bad luck I cant seem to find link to the story ..


----------



## sba (Sep 30, 2005)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> .. But its the other way round .. Linux arrived after modems ... so it was the job of coders to support it in their systems ..


What??? So if an OS comes after a hardware it is duty of the OS to provide drivers???
mate, just tell me do you see manufacturers providing drivers with their hardware for every Windows version or not? If your point is true then why do we get driver's CD with every hardware we get? Why do we get drivers from Win 98 to WinXP? I simply don't understand. Do you look for your drivers on the hardware manufacturer's website or on Microsoft.com? Another example: I have a old printer by HP and I need it to work on WinXP, do I look for drivers on microsoft.com or hp.com? Be it old or new...the onus of providing drivers is on the shoulders of a manufacturer and not on an OS.



> Excellent example .. But we are here debating not as the hotel owners but as their customers .. The customer will go where they will find their needs getting fulfilled ..If the big hotel owner is fulfiling them, why not .. And just tell me .. Do we *ever* consider the ethics or their policies before going to say a hotel or a restaurant ..? We do what concerns us ..


You started the angle of business man and said that doing business that way is not wrong which is why I gave you the example of a business man. Now you wanna talk the consumer point of view...fine by me...
Consider this...
You are not very rich and till now have been stealing food from the back door of the huge hotel. Suddenly the small joint pops up...and you think..."Hey I can afford his food". You go in there...enjoy the service and the food but after a few days you come to know all the ugly things the big hotel owner is doing with the small place. Would you be amused? You don't care? If you don't...then you are doing a HUGE mistake. Why? Here's why...
The hotel owner knows that he has a back door from where the food is being stolen but he is just allowing you to have fun until he forces all the small joints to shut down and then he will force you to shell huge amount of money for his food. If you don't care about the ethics today then you WILL care about it tomorrow. FOR SURE!!!


----------



## srijit (Sep 30, 2005)

woot am getting confused 
i have just one plea. 
_if you decide to try Linux, please keep an open mind and be prepared to learn._
it gives me great satisfaction in learning how to do things in linux. all this talk about winmodems, just search for _linmodems_ in google. get the help of the community. someone will always help. :d


----------



## mystic_hunter (Sep 30, 2005)

*nations*



> I dont see what you meant by that .. I never say anything about Open Source's nature or something ..
> 
> With akshar's reference, I would like to remind that Linux was written in protest of commercial nature of Unix and not Windows .. It was a sign of liberation for programmers from commercial installations of Unix .. They never had any idea that it will extend to desktops .. You should read the early newsgroups postings ...
> This anti Microsoft feeling come only when Linux started to touch the desktop boundaries .. The only competitor .. Windows .. So how to down them .. ? Just aim at their "inethical policies and ethics" ...



yep i know u never meant it but i thought i could make a point worth thinking.



> Thats the sole reason that Linux is still considered a "geek's stuff" .. Normal home desktop users do not know what Linux is and hence find it not interesting .. I remember in software engineering the first thing we were taught is "Programmers are not users and Users are not programmers" .. If a user wont find a program easy to use, he will dump it .. As easy as that ..



Knowledge has become the wealth of nations....and our country is not apart from it...if the indian community can rise up...may be we ll be the first persons on mars...who knows


----------



## vignesh (Sep 30, 2005)

Once the winmodems start working in Linux or someone writes the drives for them , Linux will become big.


----------



## akshar (Sep 30, 2005)

*problem*

Problem with Linux users that they are still stressing on the point that Linux is so powerful n robust n sometimes even more userfriendliness. But I still feel that unless and untill the 
Linux world is not managed properly it will not get as popular as Windows.

Imagine a car company just givig away it's cars for free. But still people are reluctant to use it why?


----------



## sba (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: problem*



			
				akshar said:
			
		

> Imagine a car company just givig away it's cars for free. But still people are reluctant to use it why?


B'cos people have fallen in a habit of *stealing* *better looking* cars?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 30, 2005)

Phew .. What a terrible day .. Okay .. So ..? Heck .. I am tired of all this ( .. 

The onus of the programmers lies in creating support for hardware in the operating system .. then only the manufacturers can create drivers .. And as Linux is a community project, if manufacturers do no provide drivers, someone from the community write it .. But this has not done for modems .. Why ..? Because Linux natively doesnt support it ..  

And lol .. I loved your pun on piracy .. But here we are talking about operating systems which we do not go and buy everyday .. for most people its one time investment and it goes like that .. so if you have paid once for the food and you got the service, why goto a joint ..? 



> Once the winmodems start working in Linux or someone writes the drives for them , Linux will become big.


Lol .. that wont happen .. SM56 and Conexant are the most common modems around and after so many efforts, the modems do not work .. There is one site which sells drivers for Conexant for a price in which you can buy an external modem .. or better hire a programmer to do tha job ..  ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Sep 30, 2005)

And for the "ethics" discussion .. Using Linux as a protest against Microsoft's ethics is like buying an Indian bike (fuel efficient, cost efficient, good service, blah blah ) instead of Hero Honda (most of what Indian bikes too have) *only* because you say that Japan started second world war and your great great grandfather's puppy died in it .. 
Why not highlight the good points of Linux instead of criticising MS' ones ..?


----------



## theraven (Oct 1, 2005)

i dun think most of u ppl get the point of linux
or even the point bat put forward very simply ...
even hes gettin a lil excited and explainin various aspects of each os .. which is understandable !!

let goto basics ..
its like comparing apples with oranges ...
U JUST CANT !!
for ANY comparison to be valid ... u need a "common" base !
linux and windows HAVE NO COMMON BASE !!
well not a wide enought one anyways ..
hence it is STUPIDITY to compare them

every person in this thread , or otherwise , who says "windows rulez" or "windows is overated, linuz rules" are basically 2 sides of a coin

they are 2 diff ppl , one who likes apples .. the other who likes oranges
one who likes coffee , the other who likes toffee 
the argument CONTINUES .. with NO DEFINITE RESULT
its like having an argument abt which antivirus u use , or which browser u use
it IS infact a matter of choice !

LINUX OS was built with a whole different mind set than windows OS 
and the fact that slowly and in the near future , it is/can/may give windows a run for the money does NOT make it eligible for a comparison yet !

for one very simepl eg. linux is prefered as a server os over windows 
reasons:
1) greater uptimes
2) CHOICE !

windows is prefered over linux as a workstation OS
reasons 
1) user friendliness
2) no CLI trainin required
3) a longer runnin time as primary PC OS 

i could mention a lot more points .. but they will just become REDUNDANT
pointin to the same point ..
there is NO comparison !


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2005)

hack, just make a standerd in linux & it will beat windows


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 1, 2005)

Hmm.. I am bloodied but unbowed ..  .. 

My point for the whole thread was Linux people should accept the truth that ethics are *not* the reason they switched over to Linux ..  

Phew ..


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 1, 2005)

end this, it has been discussed many times already


----------



## mystic_hunter (Oct 2, 2005)

theraven said:
			
		

> let goto basics ..
> its like comparing apples with oranges ...
> U JUST CANT !!
> for ANY comparison to be valid ... u need a "common" base !
> ...



yep theres no point fighting each other....if Windows is like a rose then Linux is the fragrance 
Win is enterprise product and linux is community....whats the use when u can make no money out of ur creativity...or a revolutionary idea...but other flip is u can spread the knowledge becoz if u spend knowledge it increases unboundly but if money is spent then its decreases by scores 
"The secret to creativity is knowing how to hide your sources"


----------



## iinfi (Oct 3, 2005)

i started this thread jus to air my opinion and not to start a windows v/s Linux debate .... this thread has gone into windows v/s linux war :d


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 3, 2005)

Well if u ask me Linux will not be as popular as Windows for atleast 1 year b'coz every stupid companies are just making newer versions of Linux which is far more complicated than previous so it will not attract a newbie and god damn agencies are providing support. Yeah u will say Red Hat and such coprate companies are providing support but only to Pro users. If an average Indian home user ever feels to migrate to Linux the reson will be money. Windows wil cost about Rs 4000 to Rs 6000 and Linux is free. They will not buy non-free Oses. Users will simply prefer Windows b'coz cracked copies are available in plenty, Windows based applcations are also available in plenty and they get enough support from the vendor itself.


----------



## vignesh (Oct 3, 2005)

When I talk to people about Linux all they know is Redhat or don`t know about Linux at all !


----------

